# Mesa-dri failed to build



## munocat (Jun 14, 2020)

RELEASE 12.1 mesa-dri failed to build


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 15, 2020)

Is your ports tree up to date? Current mesa-dri version is 19.0.8_6.

Displayed error is mentioned in version 19.0.8_4, and fixed. From revision log 538339:

```
_Tue Jun  9 19:56:17 2020 UTC_ (5 days, 13 hours ago) by _zeising_
File MIME type: text/plain
File size: 3491 byte(s) mesa: Fix build empty DRI_DRIVER

In some cases, such as on *sparc64*, armv6 and armv7 etc, DRI_DRIVER,
GALLIUM_DRIVER and/or VULKAN_DRIVER might be undefined.  This causes an
error similar to
*make: "/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-dri/Makefile" line 106: Malformed conditional (${DRI_DRIVERS:M${:UI915}})*

Fix this by checking if [DRI,GALLIUM,VULKAN]_DRIVER is defined before
checking what it is set to.

While here, remove textproc/py-mako dependency from mesa-dri/Makefile, it's
already included in mesa-dri/Makefile.common, no need to depend on it twice.

PR:        247117
Reported by:    jbeich
```

Complete mesa-dri revision log.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 15, 2020)

This is the second time your ports tree seems to be out of date (also here: Thread 75753). When hitting an error/unexpected behaviour in building ports, first thing you do is update the ports tree, or rather update before initializing the build.


----------

